# MTM BiMoto Wheels Now in 21-Inch Sizes for Q7 and A8



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It’s not easy to improve already good things. Therefore we have to inform you not without pride that our popular rim design Bimoto is now finally in 21 inch available. 
With immediate effect we offer the size 10,5x21 inch with a bolt circle of 5x112 und 5x130. You can choose between two different surfaces: shiny-silver painted and titan-polished. Especially the last one wins over on dark vehicles through it’s sporty-precious appearance.
Special attention was concentrated during the construction on a high resistance. By the manufacturing in the rim-rolled-processing we reach a higher load-capacity with at the same time less weight as with comparable casted rims.
At the moment the following vehicles can be equipped with our wheels:
-Audi A8 D3
-Audi Q7
-Bentley Continental 
-Bentley Flying Spur
-Porsche Cayenne
-Volkswagen Touareg
-Volkswagen Phaeton
***image2:center***
Further advantages:
-The installation can be made with air pressure sensors. The standard tyre pressure control system is still working
-There are no conversions necessary on the car body
-It can be combined with all available suspension lowerings
-They will be fixed with original bolts, the oem wheel lock can be retained
For the 21 inch market we get Dunlop as a professional tyre partner. The new dimensions of the sport maxx are our first choice for tyres in this size-, speed- and performance segment.
You get the graphical- and textmaterial at your free disposal. If you need more pictures (if necessary also in a graphic with higher resolution) please let us know. Show cars with the above explained wheels can be placed at your disposal for film- and photo-shootings at any time. The details of the termination and future reports can be clarified after inquiry.


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

I think those rims look very good!


----------



## Shotta (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: MTM BiMoto Wheels Now in 21-Inch Sizes for Q7 and A8 ([email protected])*

(Y)nice look...


----------



## tombs (Feb 4, 2006)

Yep, Ive have 19's on my RS4, they are a great looking wheels, they do tend to "crash" though and tram line a little and they are heavier then some other makes. I would guess on the Q7 this wouldnt make a difference as your swapping the same size wheels. Tasty though, very tasty.


----------

